# Great American Outdoor Act



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

The Great American Outdoor Act passes and is awaiting a presidential signature. 

Lee, Romney, Stewart, Bishop, and Curtis all voted against it. Lovely


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Didn't know anything was in the Senate for that. I'll have to look it up. Thanks!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Haven't heard of it but land management hasn't been on my radar much recently.

Did they explain their nay vote? I like the synopsis of the bill but I have definitely learned to be skeptical until the details have been fully analyzed and I just haven't done that yet.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

https://www.ksl.com/article/5000036...the-great-american-outdoors-act-isnt-so-great


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Bishop is not surprising. Romney, continues to be a disappointment. I got a canned Email from Romney this afternoon, I wasn't convinced. In fact, I found myself reading between the lines and i'm convinced he's no different then Bishop. He wants tax revenue, and that in my mind translates to state transfer and more "Posted No tress" signs in the mountains.

Now all said, I don't know all the details of the bill, and I'm cautiously supportive until I read something from the bill that tells me I shouldn't be. At the end of the day, when it comes to public lands, I do not trust our state government. If for some hypothetical reason Utah wasn't part of the union, our public lands (NFS, BLM) would be sold off so fast it would make your head spin - of that I'm sure.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The biggest criticism of it right now is the price tag during tough economic times and mandate to acquire more federal land. (Although this is somewhat misleading, in that the acquisition would most likely be small parcels to expand and improve access. 

I’m all for this one. Glad it passed. President better do his part now!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Bishop and Lee spin it like the big bad gubbermant is going to come in and make more monuments. The point left out of the current narrative is that every single county in the nation uses money from the Land and Water Conservation Fund for stuff like parks, trails, and trailheads. The purchases will most likely be, as already mentioned, small parcels that will benefit communities greatly. A couple local projects that come to mind would be The Bonneville Shoreline Trail and the Jordan River/Provo River trail system. 

I’m happy to hear it’s passed the Senate. Now hopefully the president will do as he said he would and sign it.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes and with that $20 billion in backlogged maintenance due to funds being diverted, maybe the agencies will be hiring and give some of our unemployed citizens a job!


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Apparently the president has shown support for the bill. Which surprises me given a lot of the statements he's made regarding energy, land, conservation, etc. If he does sign it, I'm wondering if it would be a re-election move to gain back support from some people, or if there is something in the bill that actually helps the lawmakers that are against federal land management.

There's such a large portion of people that are for the land transfer act and at one time there were a lot of lawmakers trying to push the idea, our state being one of them. It just doesn't make sense to me. We can drill, dig, and explore every bit of Utah for energy reserves and the state would make a lot of money. But that's not forever. Those resources would dwindle and ruin the public land. Save the land for the public to recreate in forever and that's billions of dollars from visitors and residents every year forever. As there becomes more people in towns and cities, the need for people to get into the country for their mental health will only grow.


----------



## nontyp (May 13, 2020)

I loved how several members of congress gave speeches saying how fiscally irresponsible the bill is. It’s funny how these guys are all the sudden fiscally conservative after they voted for trillions of dollars of welfare. Several members, including Bishop, also tried to paint a picture that these are tax dollars. Which is not true.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Bishop is simply the worst. I can’t wait for him to be gone.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I am not trying to argue, and I support this bill as well. But why does everyone this the state will be worse at managing and selling lands than the feds? Again I am not arguing, just trying to better understand.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Raptorman said:


> I am not trying to argue, and I support this bill as well. But why does everyone this the state will be worse at managing and selling lands than the feds? Again I am not arguing, just trying to better understand.


We don't have the resources to do it. There was a very large study done by the state where they analyzed the cost and what it would take for the state to take over. The state being successful was contingent upon filling every lease and absolute top dollar on all mineral extraction/oil, etc royalties. Well, as we're seeing now, those are not only "not guarantees," but actually very unlikely. If the state took over control, the only way to keep us from going bankrupt as a state would be to sell the lands. That is my one objection to state control, it just isn't feasible and you'd see them sold.

All things being equal, and assuming we had the financial ability to do so, I'd prefer state control.

I'd sure hate to see the "Wasatch West CWMU" instead of the Wasatch West unit, as one example.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Raptorman said:


> I am not trying to argue, and I support this bill as well. But why does everyone this the state will be worse at managing and selling lands than the feds? Again I am not arguing, just trying to better understand.


Posted 2016:






edit:
Knowing that, now read Romney's canned email, I find it hard to not find it contradictory. In the first part he goes on espousing some of the very reasons for state transfer, then the 2nd part is like "oh but always we'll be public lands". Yeah right.. and I got ocean front property in Arizona i'd like to sell.



> Thank you for contacting me to share your views and concerns about the Great American Outdoors Act (GAOA). I appreciate hearing your thoughts on issues affecting our state and nation.
> 
> I voted against this legislation because it would give the federal government more control over Utah's lands and add to our skyrocketing national debt. This bill calls for billions in new mandatory spending - funding that Congress didn't provide for in its annual appropriations budget. The majority of the land in our state is owned by the federal government; more federal land purchases would mean depleted tax revenues for our counties and more federal control. I will continue to push for policies that increase local control and input on how Utah's lands are managed. Utah is, and always will be, a public lands state.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Raptorman said:


> I am not trying to argue, and I support this bill as well. But why does everyone this the state will be worse at managing and selling lands than the feds? Again I am not arguing, just trying to better understand.


The state has a mandate in the constitution to balance the budget every year. Everything the state owns has to make money or they have to sell it.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Perfect, thanks for the information guys. That is exactly why I was looking for.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I got the same canned response awhile back when I emailed encouraging him to vote for it. Lee's response was even worse, though I fully expected it from him.



Lone_Hunter said:


> Posted 2016:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

